# Level of Interest for an NYC Meet in May



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

What's the level of interest if I was to host a meet at my loft in Brooklyn sometime in May? I have a nice big space and we also have a community lounge with a pool table and a great roof deck. My focus is more on vivarium design, so I don't have a huge frog collection, but I do have a small frog/plant room. Regardless, it would give us tri-state folks the chance to meet up, swap, sell, etc. 

My place is in Bed Stuy a block away from the Bedford/Nostrand G and 5 minutes from the Wythe/Kent exit off the BQE, so pretty easy access for straphangers like me and drivers as well. LIRR at the Atlantic Terminal also is pretty close (3 stops on the subway).

Let me know what you guys think...

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes please. I think there would be a nice grouping. I'm in the city, lets hang.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Count me in too, a NYC meet up would be great!


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I am game.....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds good, just keep in mind that we have frogday in May and Memmorial day weekend as well


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I was thinking the weekend of the 6th away from Memorial Day and Frog Day. Does that look good for you, Julio?

D


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hahah, fine with me, thanks Dave


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I can probably do that as well


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Depending on the week, we may be able to make it.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

So tentatively we'll say May 5th or 6th as it seems there is enough interest so far.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds good to me too.


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

In........


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd be in!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in Bed-Stuy too actually a five minute drive from you. Your right next to the Homedepot. I think it will be pretty great for everyone to meet up, because NYC doesnt have anything compared to the other states in the hobby. I've met about 4 of the locals from the board (all cool dudes). Lets do it, I'm in.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Do or Die! I'm on Kosciuszko between Bedford and Nostrand, the old linen warehouse turned lofts. Being around the corner from the Home Depot is a definite plus. Also a couple independent hardware stores and a glass shop around the corner as well. Great neighborhood overall...love it here.

Let me know if you ever want to meet up at Black Swan for a beer. I also have various supplies in inventory if you ever need anything close by.

This is shaping up to be a good time! In all my years between AZ and back here in NY, I've never hosted a meet up, so I'm really looking forward to this. 

Obviously I'll confirm details as we get closer but I'm thrilled there's so much interest so far.

Dave


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I may be able to make it.


Lou


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there. Thanks Dave for offering!

Richard.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Woodsman said:


> I'll be there. Thanks Dave for offering!
> 
> Richard.


We need you there, you have a lot of stuff lol.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd be really interested too. It would be nice to go to an event that's accessible by public transit!

Level of interest: HIGH


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Would def. like to meet some people from the area.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

sounds good to me as well


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd be in.


----------



## Mistesorros (Jan 20, 2011)

First time posting but yes I would love to go.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

NICE turn out its going to be, there are lots of New Yorkers....


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm leaning more towards Sunday. Does that sound good to everyone?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

dvknight said:


> I'm leaning more towards Sunday. Does that sound good to everyone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


What's the date again? I may have missed it.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Mitch,

May 6th.

Everyone else,

If anyone plans on bringing anything to sell, please let me know (PM is fine) so I can arrange space for you to set up. This is a big apartment, but it's still an apartment, so l want make sure I allocate enough space for everyone.

D


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ill try to make since i have finals that week or the week after. Ill prbly be the youngest there. HEHE 20 years old.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll probably be there as well.... Local meets are always good. Maybe you can take Andy's spot for the annual tri-state meets


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

eos said:


> I'll probably be there as well.... Local meets are always good. Maybe you can take Andy's spot for the annual tri-state meets


I second that. I keep saying it, but we need something! I wish it could be earlier. I wouldn't mind having one at my house when I get things how I want them.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Ill try to make since i have finals that week or the week after. Ill prbly be the youngest there. HEHE 20 years old.


LOL, I'm pushing 30 but you will never know. You will learn a lot lol.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Ill try to make since i have finals that week or the week after. Ill prbly be the youngest there. HEHE 20 years old.


I've got you beat.


----------

